

Verizon Math Fail - nejiron
http://www.viralvideochart.com/youtube/verizon_math_fail?id=lCJ3Oz5JVKs
$0.002 = 0.002 cents
======
jballanc
Reminds me of the time the electric company claimed I owed in excess of $3000
for one month. The meter had rolled over, and they thought it was a 5 digit
meter when it was only a 4 digit meter. I finally got them to relent with a
little E&M reasoning: If I had used as much electricity as they claimed I had,
I would have melted the transmission line into my house!

